# Sedona Pines or Highlands Resort at Verde Ridge



## TJay (Mar 6, 2015)

High,

We are traveling to Sedona in May and are going back and forth between the Sedona Pines Resort and the Highlands Resort at Verde Ridge.  We can only get a Studio at the Highlands (that is all that is available) or a 1 bedroom at the Sedona Pines.  It will be my wife, daughter (11 yo) and myself.  Can anyone help us decide between these two resorts?

Thank You!


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sometimes size does matter  IMHO with an 11 year old you will not be happy with just a studio even if it is far nicer than the 1 bd.  (BUT  I don't know if it is nicer)

Get the 1 bd.


----------



## Harry (Mar 7, 2015)

We traded into Sedona Pines last summer in a one bedroom.  Although the units are a little weird (they look like mobile homes) we enjoyed our week there. It is closer to Sedona (still about 5 miles away), has a nice pool and near some good hiking trails.  The Highlands is further out but closer to some good wineries.  With your situation I would go for The Pines.

Harry


----------



## ottawasquaw (Mar 12, 2015)

My boys were about that age the first time we stayed at Sedona Pines. Harry's right! It will offer you a lot more privacy.
Now that I live in AZ an talk to people about Park Models daily, it really shocks me that folks on here do not seem to be familiar with them. It's a Park Model! A tiny home with lots of windows! Really nice! I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Mar 16, 2015)

I stayed at the Highlands Resort last year in a 2bedroom unit (1bed + studio in a lockoff configuration).  While I really enjoyed our stay and the resort, there are a few things to know.
- The studio side of the unit was very dark with only a single window by the front door.  If I only had the choice of a studio unit, I would look elsewhere.
- The clubhouse is currently under construction.  They actually referred you to the Sedona Pines resort for activities.  The pool, fitness center and game room were open.  The pool has a great view of the surrounding valley.


----------



## Snickym (Mar 29, 2015)

*Highland Resort Review*

I stayed in September, 2013 in a studio.  The bedroom area is separate from the living area (no door as I remember) and you walk through the bedroom area to get to the bath.  It was one of the larger studio units I have ever stayed in and the furnishing and amenities were quite upscale.  Small kitchen area with a full sized fridge.  TV's in both the main area and the bedroom. 

There were only windows on the dining room side of our unit that looked out over the parking lot and road.  This resort is a 10-15 minute drive out of Cornville and at least 20-25 minutes to Sedona. Only the golf course club house restaurant on site.  You need a car.  Nice pool area and the golf course looks nice.


----------

